# best waders



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

guys, I am hell on waders. Blackberries, thickets, boats, branches, tules, you name it. I hunt river and riparian and refuge (tules etc.). From a boat and humping in. I chew my neo waders up pretty bad, poke holes from sticks, crawling in the muck... Who makes a great wearing wader for my kind of insanity that will not overheat me during the chase. Personally I'd rather be cold than sweating- then cold.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

I really like my cabela's waders personally. Cheap, and get the job done. Do you wear stocking waders with seperate boots, or waders with boots molded on? Also, try wearing a pair of camo pants on the outside of the waders. The pants help against the sticks and what not.

Jeff Given


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

http://www.hodgman.com/outlet/index.html

Click on this link. Good waders at VERY INEXPENSIVE prices from their outlet. :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Am i the only person who saw the title and the first thought was.......trojan man???

But if it's the kind of waders for waltzing through sloughs i would say if what you said is true and accurate you are going to have a tough time being happy with any pair of waders. Good Luck though.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Cabela's Brush Buster 1000 denier. Like the ad says..."they wear like iron." However, you better be in good physical condition to walk in them.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

I have been using Cabelas Dry Plus breathable wader for 4 years. Soft comfortable, never a leak. The boots feel good and because they don't hold sweat in you are always dry. Also because they are so flexable you can manuver around fences. The 400 gram boots are plenty warm.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

The new orvis waterfowl waders are hands down the best. If you have ever used a guide series orvis wader and/or sims waders you will understand how nice they are.....

gortex and tough....once my sims wears out I will buy these.....They feel like a pair of jeans....comfortable, breathable, tough as nails....1000 grain thinsulate boots....

expensive....

bottom line $350


----------

